# Burton Custom vs Process for All Mountain Riding



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Both are nice boards and both are slightly directional but totally capable of shredding switch (just look at how many of the Burton team rides those boards). The Process is a bit more park oriented while the Custom is a bit more all mountain but both are very capable in either terrain. The Process is a nice all mountain board for playful riding and the Custom is a great park board if you like to ride park hard and powerfully. 

Another choice you have to make is camber vs flying v. Both boards are available in both profiles. Camber give more power, stability and grip on ice, but is less forgiving and is harder to keep afloat in powder. The Flying V floats much better in powder and is more forgiving in bumps, trees and sketchy landings, but it's a bit less stable and has less grip on ice. 

I'm currently riding a Antler Flying V as my primary board and I love it, but I live in the Pac NW and we get hammered with snow. In an icier area, I would pick a different board like a Process Off Axis which is another board you should consider (true twin tip with a profile somewhat between the cambered and flying v versions of the Process). Amazing board, but you will have to work a bit in powder to keep it afloat. 

There is no such thing as one board that does it all


----------



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

poopresearch said:


> Both are nice boards and both are slightly directional but totally capable of shredding switch (just look at how many of the Burton team rides those boards). The Process is a bit more park oriented while the Custom is a bit more all mountain but both are very capable in either terrain. The Process is a nice all mountain board for playful riding and the Custom is a great park board if you like to ride park hard and powerfully.
> 
> Another choice you have to make is camber vs flying v. Both boards are available in both profiles. Camber give more power, stability and grip on ice, but is less forgiving and is harder to keep afloat in powder. The Flying V floats much better in powder and is more forgiving in bumps, trees and sketchy landings, but it's a bit less stable and has less grip on ice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I like cambered boards the most so i will be sticking with that profile. The custom seems like the best option for me, how wil a cambered custom hold up in powder? That's my biggest concern right now cause i ride Targhee and get amazing powder days here but then again everyday isnt a powder day so i want a board that can do it all. The current board i have, Lobster Freestyle, does alright in powder but I'd like to get a longer board and something that may do better in powder.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm sure if you slide the bindings back it'll be fine. I've an older Custom and found it hard work in powder with the bindings set normally.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

why not a custom twin?


----------



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

spino said:


> why not a custom twin?


they are harder to find online and impossible to find around my area haha


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

racemoore14 said:


> Thanks for the info! I like cambered boards the most so i will be sticking with that profile. The custom seems like the best option for me, how wil a cambered custom hold up in powder? That's my biggest concern right now cause i ride Targhee and get amazing powder days here but then again everyday isnt a powder day so i want a board that can do it all. The current board i have, Lobster Freestyle, does alright in powder but I'd like to get a longer board and something that may do better in powder.


At your weight anything 158 or bigger will float fairly well, but cambered boards do require a bit more finesse to keep afloat than their rockered cousins. 

The longer you go, the more float and stability you will get, but the tougher it will be to throw around when it comes and jumps and trees. The longer you go, the less forgiving the board will be as well. 

The 163 is a lot of board for your weight, but on the right terrain that may just what you want. The 160 would be a better all arounder but not as floaty or powerful. On the other hand it would be a heck of a lot easier to ride in trees and tight terrain.


----------

